# Hello from South Africa!



## xcountryrider (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey!!
I'm Claudia
I'm a 16 year old girl from South Africa, have two beautiful horses of my own.
"Roll The Dice"-light bay TB, 16.2 hh gelding. which I've recently got off the track and I'm schooling. He's got a great calm mind and has exceptional movement for dressage.

"Prince Of Hearts"- My 15.3/16hh TB which I currently event on. He's really bold in the country and has a heart of gold!

I love eventin, I enjoy cross country! 
And when I get the chance (and the horse), I also enjoy endurance.


----------



## xcountryrider (Jul 28, 2008)

My profile picture is of my horse "Prince of Hearts", What do you think?


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I think he's beautiful and I welcome both of you! :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

welcome to the horse forum, very pretty horse !


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Claudia, Welcome to the Horseforum.


----------

